# 2011: The year by numbers



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I have selected a few stats from today's news, full article here

*2011: The year by numbers*


Overall, New Zealand started 2011 with an estimated population of 4.39 million. By the end of the year there were about 40,000 more people with the population at 4.43 million. 

10 million cattle, 31.1 million sheep

more than 1 million Australian visitors

Rugby World Cup - for the four months from July to October, 133,200 people arrived in New Zealand, saying they were here for the rugby.

one person in every 1600 lives in New Zealand – making us pretty similar in size to countries such as Croatia, Georgia, and Ireland. 

as at September 30, New Zealand had 97 males to every 100 females

spending about twice as long (two hours and eight minutes a day) watching television as we're socialising or in conversation (one hour and seven minutes).

*As well as generally well-rested, nine out of every 10 New Zealanders are satisfied with their lives.*

*Happy New Year​*


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*2011: Farm is deadliest workplace*
01/01/2012

*Thirty-six people died in workplace accidents up to the end of November last year, including 14 farmers, Department of Labour figures show.*

But the workplace death toll appears to have fallen compared to 2010, when 75 workers died on the job – although that included the 29 men killed in the Pike River mine explosion.

Last year, farming was the riskiest occupation, followed by construction, forestry and transport.

Quad bike and tractor accidents were the most common causes of death on farms.

Federated Farmers president Bruce Wills said the toll made sad reading. "No death is acceptable. We've got to do better. The culture needs to change in some farming communities. It's probably more the older group. The traditional, rugged, independent farmer," he said.

read more


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Song_Si said:


> *2011: Farm is deadliest workplace*
> 01/01/2012
> 
> .....
> ...


Oh so true. Our friend the farmer in King Country has had two friends this year break their backs in quad bike accidents. The first was 'lucky' - his mobility is returning, albeit slowly, and he will never be 100% recovered. The second was an 18 year old girl, who was helping him out while he recovered - she is a paraplegic for life now. 

So hubby has just booked a course on how to use a quad bike in a farming environment, and has also ordered roll bars for ours. Goodness knows why they're not compulsory, like on tractors...


----------

